# Lake Talquin



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

Going up to Talquin this upcoming weekend...any reports???


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

haven't heard a thing since april... lookin forward to your report. are u goin for bass? crappie? stripers?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Stay home, them fish are mine. I'm gonna catch all the big ones.

JK, I'm heading there too, good luck. Ill post when I return too.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Fished a club tournament on Talquin this weekend, I caught a 4lb and 1.5lb bass. Winner caught a 9.78 pounder on 8lb test shaky head. Mine were both caught on flukes casting at bass busting shad on top over 12ft of water. Also caught 1 small striper on the fluke.


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't know if I uploaded the pic properly but here's the 9.78 that startzc reference. It's my biggest to date. Talk about fun and pucker factor at the same time. I will never go away from P-line. That 8# line got her out of a deep brush pile with no issues at all.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Boy I could catch a ton of fish if I had 4 hands.

Nice catch


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like ingrams marina in the back ground. Nice fish!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Craig


----------



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

*Stratz*

Yep...I was there...seen that fish!!!
LUNKER!!


----------



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

*Report*

Just relaxed between rain storms and caught some cats


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That whole lake is slap full of fat channel cats. Really really healthy fish. What was ya'lls bait of choice?


----------

